# Chaos Daemons, Greater Daemon Alternatives?



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

So, I was thinking of picking up my old Slaanesh Daemons and giving them a go, but right now, I dont have a GD, and my list has two. But im not too fond of the idea of spending $130.00 to get two, so have any of you good/great ideas as replacements?

I looked through all three ranges, and there were a couple I liked as replacements, Gulavhar, The Vermin lord, but none are exactly Cheaper, I looked at warmachine and all the ones I thought would be a good fit are a bit too..mechanical, And there were two from Legion of Everblight that look good, so does anyone have suggestions at all? 
Any help very much apreciated!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is some minis you could use as replacements. There all around $20 by reaper minis
http://www.reapermini.com/OnlineStore/Demon/sku-down/14559
http://www.reapermini.com/OnlineStore/Demon/sku-down/65073
http://www.reapermini.com/OnlineStore/Demon/sku-down/65095#detail/65095_p_2_cs


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> ...any of you good/great ideas as replacements?


I've seen people use the Inquisitor Severina and Sevora models as a base model for Slaanesh conversions before. 2 models for $30.00 U.S. 










They might be a bit small for a KoS. I've seen them used mostly as DP's.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I didnt even think to check reaper, thanks I like the look of one of those! +rep Winzip!


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Theres always the Balrog? lol xD










but seeing as your going Slannesh heres some cool models I found on Privateer Press:


































Heres one from Freebooter:










Though for $35 bucks you can get Be Lakor which is always a cool model and theres always room for conversion work.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm going to save you alot of time, effort and especially money:










































Honestly, just get the official GW models. You could spend money elsewhere but it would be a big waste IMO. There is no point in throwing money away on a cheaper and inferior products, when you can just save up for a while and get the official versions.

So you can't go out and buy two big expensive models right away ... be patient. This way, they look official (and awesome IMO) because they are official, so you won't run into any problems at tournaments or having to use 'counts-as'. 

You might try and convert your own, but what you save (only a little!!!) you waste on time.

So why not save up and get the right product, rather than converting or using something else that might not end up looking so great?

That's my two cents.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

D-A-C said:


> and inferior products


must not laugh, must not laugh must not laugh..........BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
it brought a tear to my eye.

just go with reaper, or heresy miniatures, there cheap enough and just as good quality wise.

or get a titslug.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> must not laugh, must not laugh must not laugh..........BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> it brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> just go with reaper, or heresy miniatures, there cheap enough and just as good quality wise.
> ...



I think GW make (for the most part) excellent models.

Otherwise, why the hell do we all by them?

Also I think they are getting better and better, as the New Chaos Daemons, Dark Eldar, Blood Angels etc look great.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Agreed, DAC. Too bad all of the GDs you pictured are about 15 years old though.

Updated ones would rock definitely but I'm no big fan of the current ones.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

With a demon army your greater demons are going to be the focal point of the army. They are big, detailed and threatening looking. Honestly, this is where you do not want to be cheap or go second rate, you want to go big and go hard. Forge World demons are some of the nicest around. Expensive? Oh hell yes, but in my eyes worth it.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the input, I dont know if I came across that way, but im not looking for "Second rate" or anything of a poor quality just because it is cheaper. I am just not too keen on blowing 150 dollars on two models is all, especially since as Dethklokk pointed out, the are 15 years old. 

I am inclined to agree with you though unforgiven, they are the focal point of the army, but that doesnt mean a model by another company will be any less good of a focal point. I have seen some good ones, not sure how well they would work but eh. Also, I dont want to have two of the same model, and the KoS only has 1 variation.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Thank you guys for all the input, I dont know if I came across that way, but im not looking for "Second rate" or anything of a poor quality just because it is cheaper. I am just not too keen on blowing 150 dollars on two models is all, especially since as Dethklokk pointed out, the are 15 years old.
> 
> I am inclined to agree with you though unforgiven, they are the focal point of the army, but that doesnt mean a model by another company will be any less good of a focal point. I have seen some good ones, not sure how well they would work but eh. Also, I dont want to have two of the same model, and the KoS only has 1 variation.



From a pure tactics point of view, why would you ever take two Greater Daemons?

It should usually be (IMO) x2 Heralds and 1 Greater Daemon.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey L.S.K. I was looking around the GW website and honestly just stumbled upon this model while looking at stuff I would never think to buy. It is from the Lord of the Rings game but looks properly demonic and evil and looks to be of a relatively correct size for a greater demon. Worth a look at least...










*LINK TO PAGE ON GW SITE*


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen him, I definitely already have him down as an option. So I have pretty much decided due to the oppinions stated, that I shall stick with GW minis, and just save up if I dont have the cash at this given moment, well I do, but its either hq choices, or the rest of the army  

Thanks for all the help you guys!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> From a pure tactics point of view, why would you ever take two Greater Daemons?
> 
> It should usually be (IMO) x2 Heralds and 1 Greater Daemon.


I find this slightly ironic, since you have situated yourself firmly as the "play for fun" guy


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The GW Greater Daemons are pretty awful models. The only one I like is the Lord or Change so I'm looking around for a suitable Keeper of Secrets as well. The problem is finding something the right size which isn't a titslug and doesn't have wings. 

Using a LotR model you might as well not use a GW model as you are not supposed to be allowed to use them in GW sanctioned games as per the LotR licence.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Using a LotR model you might as well not use a GW model as you are not supposed to be allowed to use them in GW sanctioned games as per the LotR licence.


Really? I never heard that before, so is that some obscure legal issue that will never come up, or will they actually say something? 

And exactly, I found a couple from Hordes that werent bad I thought, they didnt have the whole weird..boob, leather straps thing, but I was looking for sleek and muscular more than kink.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

There's some weird agreement (which might only apply to Warhammer Fantasy Battle) that the LotR figures would not be interchangeable with other models in the range. The upshot of this is you are not supposed to be able to proxy Warhammer miniatures with LotR miniatures. But as I say now I think about it that may only apply to WHFB. It's part of GW's contract with New Line.


----------

